# Trying to break 100- The 3 Goals Method



## ScienceBoy (Mar 6, 2013)

So recently I have been playing with a guy who wants to break 100. He is really struggling and goes round in between 100 and 120.

His putting and short game a good enough but the frustration of the rest of his game makes him three putt a lot and get in a mess.

While playing with him last time I made an observation that he was always taking on the most high tariff shots, nearly every time he got himself into trouble, behind a tree, in a bunker etc

I took one of my personal philosophies and explained it to him in a way I had not ever done before:

*The Three Goals*

We stood on a tee, any tee and I said from here there are three goals to achieve before most players play the shots that make or break their score. Find the fairway, get inside 150, get on the green.


Goal 1- Find the fairway

Pretty simple, play a tee shot which finds the fairway, if you fail to do that play the next shot to achieve this goal and nothing else.

*Notes* Remember to give yourself nice wide margins for error from the tee or if you miss it and are playing your second, the fairway is a nice big target so don't make it smaller!


Goal 2- Get inside the 150

Once you have done goal 1 move on to this, play your next shot to get inside the 150. It doesn't matter if you get inside by 1 inch or 50 yards, once done the goal is made.

*Notes*


You can achieve goals 1 and 2 in one shot if you are good enough or on a short par 4 but you don't have too.
On some par 5s you cannot do goal 2 with your second, instead look to get into a place to ensure you can get inside it with your next shot.
If you come up just short or are inside but cannot reach the green then look to lay up in a place to make goal 3 REALLY easy. (we saw this as a nice luxury when it happened rather than a bad thing)
*KEY POINT* If you hit a bad tee shot but achieve goal 2 with your second shot then the bad tee shot DOES NOT MATTER!
*KEY POINT* If there is trouble around the green you cannot fly look to lay up in a place that makes goal 3 really easy.
On par 3s you can achieve goals 2 and two in 1 shot, try and leave yourself in a good place to achieve goal 3.


Goal 3- Get on the green

Once inside 150 look how to get safely on the green. This may be via a layup to a safe area and a chip/pitch on.

*Notes* If you have missed the fairway doing goal 2, cant make the green or there are lots of hazards then play to get into a place to make goal 3 easier and nothing more.


Summary

We started this after holes one and two where he scored two 9s. From then his worst score was one 7 and the rest were 6 or better. He lost most of his shots to putting or duffed chips and we barely looked in a bush or tree for his ball again bar one hole.

Previously he was trying to bash 3 woods and hybrids off the fairway, now he was hitting 6 and 5 irons to achieve each goal one by one. It did mean taking irons or hybrids off some difficult tees to achieve goal 1 rather than goal 1 and 2 together. He also only used the driver twice when normally it would have come out on every hole bar two par 3s.


I play to this same game plan and I shot 87 with two lost balls and no driver in the bag. Like him from hole 2 my lost shots were do to bad swings and not bad game plans. I also managed to make two pars after duffed tee shots!

I do know this game plan probably only works down to about a 12 handicap as you need to be a little more aggressive to score better *unless* you can confidently get up and down from 60 yards and in on a regular basis.

I thought this was really key, the biggest difference was not in his scores but in his attitude, he celebrated reaching each goal, if he hit a bad shot but could still make goal 2 with his second then the first shot DID NOT MATTER. He used to beat himself up about the bad shots but now he doesn't if he still makes the goals in the lowest possible number of shots.

He will now be using this every round and hopefully he can make his goal soon!


----------



## Scadge (Mar 6, 2013)

Very good advice.  Even if it isn't the most perfect plan/strategy having any plan is better than none at all.  The key will be sticking to it over a period of time


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 6, 2013)

Scadge said:



			Very good advice.  Even if it isn't the most perfect plan/strategy having any plan is better than none at all.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly what I told him, he had no game plan at all, just bash away and see what happens.

I agree also its far from ideal for shooting level par golf but works for anyone wanting to get into the 90s. I use it to play into the 80s but only because I can combine goals a lot of the time. In other words this is my exact game plan for difficult holes or when go WRONG, so I can have a chance at par or bogey. 

If I duff a tee shot, find water or a bad lie then this is my game plan, if all goes well then I try and do more than one goal at once WHILE understanding my ability. I tend to find myself hitting a 7, 6 or 5 iron as my second shot on par 5s, even if I boom a tee shot. 

I am just not good enough yet to hit greens from 180+ yards so instead I look to get myself in an easy place to get up and down. My strengths are in my putting and short game so I devised this method to allow me to make full use of them.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Mar 6, 2013)

ScienceBoy said:



			Exactly what I told him, he had no game plan at all, just bash away and see what happens.

I agree also its far from ideal for shooting level par golf but works for anyone wanting to get into the 90s. I use it to play into the 80s but only because I can combine goals a lot of the time. In other words this is my exact game plan for difficult holes or when go WRONG, so I can have a chance at par or bogey. 

If I duff a tee shot, find water or a bad lie then this is my game plan, if all goes well then I try and do more than one goal at once WHILE understanding my ability. I tend to find myself hitting a 7, 6 or 5 iron as my second shot on par 5s, even if I boom a tee shot. 

I am just not good enough yet to hit greens from 180+ yards so instead I look to get myself in an easy place to get up and down. My strengths are in my putting and short game so I devised this method to allow me to make full use of them.
		
Click to expand...

This is really good advice.

I had a poor round at the weekend without really feeling like I played too bad. However, looking back, it's clear to see where I went wrong - I hit about 3 fairways all day! I missed greens (not short of the green but always in the rough or a bunker), and I left myself several downhill putts.

A bit of course management would have turned my 103 into a 95 for sure. 

This post has really focussed my mind - thanks!


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 6, 2013)

Canary_Yellow said:



			This is really good advice.

This post has really focussed my mind - thanks!
		
Click to expand...

Maybe I should write a book!


----------



## Marshy77 (Mar 6, 2013)

Great advice - obvious as we all know we should do this but never the less great advice.

I'm currently playing around 100 - 108 and in my mind I think I can achieve 95-100 per round consistantly but then do the stupid shots like you say - of the fairway trying to hit through a foot gap inbetween trees or hit a shot instead of taking my medicine and finding the fairway.

What I've done which I think was talked about on here a while ago is I play my own game. Last weekend I played with 2 mates and for example on a par 3 145 over water they hit a 6 and 5 iron each, I hit a 21 hybrid and was closer to the pin than both of them. Think you need to realise your distances and hit the right club no matter what other players are playing.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 6, 2013)

Another thing we noted playing this, if he hit a great tee shot but thinned the second, as long as it achieved the goal he intended it didn't matter.

His biggest problem was one of his playing partners who only accepted a shot was good if it was what I would class as "perfect".

Really we did two things with this game plan, we redefined a "good shot" to anything that achieves the intended goal and got out of trouble by selecting the route with the biggest margin for error.


----------



## mcbroon (Mar 6, 2013)

ScienceBoy said:



			Another thing we noted playing this, if he hit a great tee shot but thinned the second, as long as it achieved the goal he intended it didn't matter.

His biggest problem was one of his playing partners who only accepted a shot was good if it was what I would class as "perfect".

Really we did two things with this game plan, we redefined a "good shot" to anything that achieves the intended goal and got out of trouble by selecting the route with the biggest margin for error.
		
Click to expand...

This is important.  Playing at the weekend, I hit a horrible, thinned 3-wood off our 10th tee and it absolutely split the fairway.  If I could have walked down and placed my ball, I would have put it exactly where I ended up.  My mate hit a great shot but went too far, ran through the fairway and into a bunker.  He made 5 from a lovely shot.  I made 4 from a horrible shot.


----------



## Curls (Mar 6, 2013)

All sound advice Science boy, Patrick Cohn may have got there before you on the book though 

He explains that goals should be related to processes, rather than score. So you go out to hit 10 fairways out of 14, or you aim to leave yourself a set distance to approach from, and that way the holes played or those yet to play are irrelevant to the achievement of the goal. I'm a big fan of this, the process is all you can control, so think your method above makes perfect sense. If more people played like this there would be far less 8s and 9s signed for, hope he keeps it up!

For the coming season I've taken our course planner and put little stickers on it, each relating to a specific side of the fairway or quadrant of the green to aim for. Its not that Im good enough to hit them, but a smaller target focusses the mind. Too many times I've hit a good drive and short-sided myself on the approach, or left a nasty downhiller when I could just as easily been below the hole with a better club choice. Of course on the day wind, lie and pin position come into it, but at least I have a set of goals not related to the score to play to, so if I do make a horror score I just pull out the planner and start again.

We'll see how it goes!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 6, 2013)

I like that, it's good advice for anyone trying to break 100. To break 80, you pretty much just need to drop "Goal 2" unless messing up "Goal 1" makes "Goal 3" impossible.


----------



## JustOne (Mar 6, 2013)

Sounds like you're describing the difference between stroke play and match play where every shot in match play is erm,.. shi_p_ or bust.


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 6, 2013)

Good post ScienceBoy.  Too often I leave myself 170 yards short and pull out the long hybrid and eye up the flag in the distance, when a 7 iron to within 30 yards would be the better shot.   I have zero game plan based on my ability (or lack of!) when it should be on the forefront of my mind.

PLUS (as you allude to), if I reach my mini goals on a particular hole, it will help with momentum and positive attitude.


----------



## Matty (Mar 6, 2013)

This is a great approach to try out and I'll definitely be giving it a try. I suspect it makes you focus solely on the shot you are about to play with the single aim of making the next shot easy.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 6, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Sounds like you're describing the difference between stroke play and match play where every shot in match play is erm,.. shi_p_ or bust. 

Click to expand...

Nope, this is about getting under the 100 barrier for my friend. He had no game plan at all so I gave him mine.


----------



## gripitripit (Mar 6, 2013)

Love to have a round with you at NM someting ScienceBoy and you could put your advice into practice with me.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 6, 2013)

gripitripit said:



			Love to have a round with you at NM someting ScienceBoy and you could put your advice into practice with me.
		
Click to expand...

Currently free every single day! Feel free to suggest a couple of dates and times! 


Just waiting now to see how people get on with this idea as so many seem to like it. Please report back if you do try it and give feedback. 

Maybe it might even make its way into a few peoples sigs on here  or am I getting ahead of myself?


----------



## JustOne (Mar 6, 2013)

ScienceBoy said:



			Nope, this is about getting under the 100 barrier for my friend. He had no game plan at all so I gave him mine.
		
Click to expand...

I was implying that he was playing as if every hole was match play, 100% or nothing, and you've introduced a plan that is more akin to posting a score in numbers (stroke play).


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 6, 2013)

JustOne said:



			I was implying that he was playing as if every hole was match play, 100% or nothing, and you've introduced a plan that is more akin to posting a score in numbers (stroke play).
		
Click to expand...

He was trying to make a good score by playing high tariff shots, I would not even do that in match play and I just think he was trying to play the golf he saw on TV or what his usual playing partner expected, which was "perfect" golf. 

And we all know golf is not a game of perfect.


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 6, 2013)

I may give this a go, for goal 1 at the very least, in that I can drive a ball straight, but I'm to inconsistant and sometimes slice into the cabbage, if i was to take my 3 instead of my driver I may hit more fairways and acheive goal 1


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm tying to crack 90 - does the same approach still apply? Or should I modify it in someway?


----------



## dotty001 (Mar 6, 2013)

Canary_Yellow said:



			I'm tying to crack 90 - does the same approach still apply? Or should I modify it in someway?
		
Click to expand...

play each hole like its a par 5 , you make 90 , limit errors duffed shots , 3 putts you will be shotting mid 80s easy


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 6, 2013)

Canary_Yellow said:



			I'm tying to crack 90 - does the same approach still apply? Or should I modify it in someway?
		
Click to expand...

Well I shot 87 with it so yeah it can. You have to play to your strengths but it does work, cannot hurt to give it a go can it?

One good example is a par 5 where I topped it off the tee about 40 yards. I then a 6 iron to outside the 150, another to 30 yards and then got up and down for the par. Silly me topped my next drive on the following par 4, I hit a 5 iron from a decent lie to just inside the 150, hit an 8 iron to 20 feet and two putted for a 5. I couldn't hit a tee shot to save my life but still did well.

One thing this method does do is significantly reduce big scores, it does mean pars are harder to come by if your chipping, pitching and putting are poor, bogeys though are easy. My last score card was covered in 5s with the odd 3 and 4 thrown in for good measure. Four bad shots meant I had a few 6s that stopped me going lower.


----------



## locks2003 (Mar 6, 2013)

This sounds like good advice, especially for someone like me who hasn't really had any sort of plan to work toward around the course. I look forward to giving this a try next time I'm out and I'll let you know if it has helped in any way.

Thanks, locks.


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 6, 2013)

its a good idea in theory, whether the macho man in us allows it is a different matter 

Many a time I have had a decent drive then a risky approach, part of me knows I have made the shot before but the other knows that it was once or twice so chances are I will balls it up... I go for it & balls it up then walk to my ball wishing I had taken the percentage shot!

Then when I do lay up or chip out I wish I had gone for it and give myself grief for having no balls

golf is deffo 90% between the ears 

good luck to those giving it a go :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 6, 2013)

Sounds like solid advice especially if you don't focus on the quality of the shot to achieve the goal but just on doing so. Plenty of good scoring rounds are made when ball striking isn't perfect. All about the old adage of no picture on the scorecard


----------



## Grogger (Mar 6, 2013)

Cracking advice I'm going to try this method next time I play!! Went round in 103 today so I'm not far off breaking it. My putting is what usually let's me down but today it was chipping around the green, I just couldn't seem to get under the ball so every ball just ended up skidding across the green!! Used my hybrid for the first time today with good positive results so that have me some confidence I found I was looking forward to actually approaching the ball and hitting it with my hybrid


----------



## drs1878 (Mar 6, 2013)

I agree with all of the above.... the only problem is i can't bring myself to stand on the tee of a par 4 and think 3 shots to the green... even tho i know i should...... if i am 180 - 220 yards away i know i will take on the green because i can (every now and then) hit this distance and straight even tho i can hit my 7 iron 150 straight more times than i don't!!!

Maybe if i sort out my course management I will improve............. Your right Golf is all between the ears !!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 6, 2013)

ScienceBoy said:



			One good example is a par 5 where I topped it off the tee about 40 yards. I then a 6 iron to outside the 150, another to 30 yards and then got up and down for the par.
		
Click to expand...

I want to play where SB plays - they have 400 yard par 5's......:clap:


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 7, 2013)

Imurg said:



			I want to play where SB plays - they have 400 yard par 5's......:clap:
		
Click to expand...

Its winter time so yes its playing shorter, makes this game plan easier.


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 7, 2013)

This is the only bit which I don't quite understand:



ScienceBoy said:



Goal 3- Get on the green

Once inside 150 look how to get safely on the green.
		
Click to expand...

I would imagine that golfers struggling to break 100 would have a tough time finding the green from 130-150 yards.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 7, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			This is the only bit which I don't quite understand:



I would imagine that golfers struggling to break 100 would have a tough time finding the green from 130-150 yards.
		
Click to expand...

I never said it had to be in one shot, read the notes just below it.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 7, 2013)

ScienceBoy said:



			I never said it had to be in one shot, read the notes just below it.
		
Click to expand...

Forgot to add one thing, if there are no hazards the risk of going for a green from 150 is pretty low and if it goes wrong it cannot be much worse than a planned lay up.

This method means you will hopefully get no worse than a 6 on every hole but to get better scores you have to chose when to be aggressive and when to play safe. I  have a good mixture of both in my game.

Unlike GIBBO I dont suffer from macho stuff much anymore, I just enjoy playing my own game instead.


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 7, 2013)

that is my own game SB 
(explains 8 0.1's out of 11 comps lol)

My mantra this year is to swing easier and play for position with the easiest shot achievable


----------



## woody69 (Mar 7, 2013)

Grogger said:



			Cracking advice I'm going to try this method next time I play!! Went round in 103 today so I'm not far off breaking it. My putting is what usually let's me down but today it was chipping around the green, *I just couldn't seem to get under the ball *so every ball just ended up skidding across the green!! Used my hybrid for the first time today with good positive results so that have me some confidence I found I was looking forward to actually approaching the ball and hitting it with my hybrid
		
Click to expand...

You don't want to be getting under it. Just thinking about hitting down on the back of the ball and the loft of the club will get it up into the air. You're probably thinking about trying to almost "scoop" it up into the air.


----------



## lyricist65 (Mar 7, 2013)

excellent post. watching my playing partners smash a driver off every tee with varied success always makes me smile as i hit another flush iron onto the fairway. in most cases they only have 30 yards on me at best which doesnt make that much of a difference at our level. at worst they have a lost ball. 

they call it grandma golf, but my scores keep coming down.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Mar 7, 2013)

ScienceBoy said:



			Well I shot 87 with it so yeah it can. You have to play to your strengths but it does work, cannot hurt to give it a go can it?

One good example is a par 5 where I topped it off the tee about 40 yards. I then a 6 iron to outside the 150, another to 30 yards and then got up and down for the par. Silly me topped my next drive on the following par 4, I hit a 5 iron from a decent lie to just inside the 150, hit an 8 iron to 20 feet and two putted for a 5. I couldn't hit a tee shot to save my life but still did well.

One thing this method does do is significantly reduce big scores, it does mean pars are harder to come by if your chipping, pitching and putting are poor, bogeys though are easy. My last score card was covered in 5s with the odd 3 and 4 thrown in for good measure. Four bad shots meant I had a few 6s that stopped me going lower.
		
Click to expand...

I think this is good solid advice and I will try and put it into practice.

Part of what will make it hard, particularly in selecting the right tee shot, is the course I play at has a lot of dog leg holes (the 4th, 5th, 6th, 8th, 9th, 10th and 11th all have some element of dog leg). The 6th and 11th in particular, require a tee shot of a certain distance to have any chance of getting close to the green with the second shot. However, for the others, and for some extent these two as well, maybe a better approach rather than bashing a driver would be to think about what position would leave me best placed to cut out as much of the dogleg as I can on my second shot so I can get within 100 yards of the pin. 

For example, on the 6th a dogleg right, you need to hit the ball 220 yards up hill to reach the dogleg to have any chance of GIR - rather than trying that and 50% of the time leaving myself tight up against the trees on the right and chipping out, I'd be better off with less distance off the tee and down the left hand side of the fairway with the chance of getting to within 75 - 100 yards of the green, even though there's no way I'll get GIR. 

Will make my ability to take no more than 3 shots to get the ball in the hole from that kind of range all the more important, but that's really what seperates the wheat from the chaff in the world of golf I guess. Even while I'm improving in that respect though, it should leave me with nothing worse than double bogey even if I have a relative disaster.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 8, 2013)

Canary_Yellow said:



			I think this is good solid advice and I will try and put it into practice.

Part of what will make it hard, particularly in selecting the right tee shot, is the course I play at has a lot of dog leg holes
		
Click to expand...

Always tricky, but thankfully everyone plays the same course so if your course management is good you stand a better chance week in week out! Do as you say and select a maximum yardage you will go before you WILL lay up. Mine is my hybrid off the tee, if I HAVE to hit more than the 210 yards I hit it then I just take the hybrid and accept a lay up, I then aim to position myself best for the following shot to get inside 150.

The best thing about this game plan is it takes pressure off par 3s, which I observed where the hardest of holes for my friend. This method takes the pressure off par 3s. Previously having scored a 8 or 9 on a par 5 an easy 4 or 3 was needed to ensure he got under 51 shots for the 9. 

Now with my method he walks off par 5s and fours with 6s at the worst. With goal 2, getting inside 150 achieved or nearly achieved on par 3s  already he can relax, all he has to do is goals 1 and 3. So he plays down the hole with a mid iron, chips on and putts for a 3 or 4. It was a total change in his approach to par 3s which were previously bashes with a 3 wood or a hybrid in "hit and hope" style.


----------



## steveh (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm playing tomorrow and have never broken 100 yet, closest I've come is about 107. I'm going to give this a go and see how I get on, certainly can't be any worse than my current approach!


----------



## lyricist65 (Mar 8, 2013)

i have a method which i use before a round. it is similar to treating every hole like a par 5 which has been mentioned here but i take a different approach. 

basically the maths of it is if you hit 5 on every hole you make 90. so you have 9 'grace shots' over the round. if you shoot a 4 on the first hole, then you have 10 for the remaining 17 and so on. 

that way you can shoot a 7 or 8 and not let it get to you, as you know it can be clawed back on a par 3 for example. 

i find this helps your mindset, but what it does mean is that that grace shot tally is always in your mind!


----------



## Curls (Mar 8, 2013)

lyricist65 said:



			grace shot tally is always in your mind!
		
Click to expand...

While what you are trying to do is right, i.e. find a way to move on and not get dejected by a high score on one hole, "counting down" from a given number is very limiting. What happens when you get 5 from home and still have 6 grace shots left? Chances are you won't end up with many of those (if any), the best way to go lower than your handicap is to stop thinking about how many you can afford to give the course, just play every hole (or play holes in groups of three) as it happens and try not to add up, you might be pleasantly surprised when you count at the end. This is the Cohn et al thinking, we limit ourselves by setting self-imposed scoring barriers, if we get close to the barrier we subconsciously sabotage ourselves. Best to remove any thoughts of scoring and control what you can control, which is the process of picking a shot and committing to it. Set yourself goals that arent related to score and you stand a much better chance of not getting down on yourself when you make a 7 or 8


----------



## Region3 (Mar 8, 2013)

lyricist65 said:



			i have a method which i use before a round. it is similar to treating every hole like a par 5 which has been mentioned here but i take a different approach. 

basically the maths of it is if you hit 5 on every hole you make 90. so you have 9 'grace shots' over the round. if you shoot a 4 on the first hole, then you have 10 for the remaining 17 and so on. 

that way you can shoot a 7 or 8 and not let it get to you, as you know it can be clawed back on a par 3 for example. 

i find this helps your mindset, but what it does mean is that that grace shot tally is always in your mind!
		
Click to expand...

I have a friend that always keeps track of his score by comparing it to level 5's, even though he plays off 10!


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 8, 2013)

Region3 said:



			I have a friend that always keeps track of his score by comparing it to level 5's, even though he plays off 10!
		
Click to expand...

For people playing off high handicaps this places too much pressure on par 5s and par 3s. They take risks thinking they have to get on and par the long holes when they should be playing safe. They also then want to take advantage of par 3s too much and take too many risks again.

My 3 goals method takes the pressure off and gives realistic goals.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 10, 2013)

So did anyone use this over the weekend or did the weather get in the way?

I used it on a couple of holes where I didnt play an ideal tee or second shot. 

It saved me a couple of shots but on a couple of occasions my short game let me down when I took a good decision to lay up. 

Thankfully the worst score I had was a 7 and that was after hooking a shot off a perfect lie OB  Apart from that the worst was a 6 and I nearly shot my handicap.

I am curious to see if this ACTUALLY works for anyone else or if its just too passive an approach.


----------



## Wolfman (Mar 10, 2013)

Weather stopped play sadly

This could work for everybody even how to break 80,90 etc if you follow the same clever thought process

when you start playing nobody actually explains this to you and you rack up high scores because of poor course management and  poor  games skills

I now evaluate every shot as safe, risk, high risk and this helps me alot with keeping the shots within my skill set

In the past i would compound my errors


----------



## Mark_G (Mar 10, 2013)

I had a great indoor lesson (due to the weather) on Saturday, most of which was mental preparation, and dealing with the course, along with your game plan I can't wait to hit the course ASAP.


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 10, 2013)

Scienceboy- I shot an equal PB in the howling rain and wind on Friday and whilst I still took my driver out on every hole which allowed it, the thinking behind my second shot really changed.

No longer was I reaching for the hybrid, rather I would take out a 6, 7 or even 9 iron out the bag to lay up.  

Also, I had no qualms laying up short on par 3s, even picked up a couple of pars doing so.

It has really taken a bit of pressure off my game and is quite suited to me, particularly as I'm striking the irons well.  This is important because there's no point trying to lay up with an iron shot and shanking the ball into a bunker.


----------



## Mark_G (Mar 17, 2013)

Well ScienceBoy, not a complete success, but a heck of an improvement, the main problems was when things went wrong, I lapsed back into getting frustrated and forgot the plan. What i did do was write the targets at the top of the score card FAIRWAY 150 GREEN, so every time I wrote the score it reminded me, which helped. I played the harder of our courses today and shot 104, four pars, four bogeys, four double bogeys, the ones that got away were due to poor chipping onto the greens or duff shot after duff shot, (thinking about the previous shot not the one I was taking). When things went wrong but I still made the target, the look on my mates face as I  strode happily down the fairway was a sight, I enjoyed the round a lot more because of the little victories, and because I was upbeat I think I played better. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 18, 2013)

this is a great approach.  when i get out of position this is what i do to make bogey at worst!


----------



## El Bandito (Mar 18, 2013)

Great advice here. Any plan beats no plan. Sounds like a couple of the guys have already had some success.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 18, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			this is a great approach.  when i get out of position this is what I do to make bogey at worst!
		
Click to expand...

I find this true, as I have said before this approach is my game plan. I shoot in the 80s with it because I often do two goals at once. That will come one day for those looking to break 100 but for them its best to focus one at a time, it can only be the difference of 12 shots a round at most if our putting, chipping and short games are roughly equal. 

I know with this game plan I can have a bad day and still shoot low 90s, what it does do however is stop me shooting very low scores as it is not that aggressive. It can yield birdies but only usually on shorter par 5s and short par 3s. 

Glad my game plan is helping others, I hope it continues to help. It is certainly helping me be consistent.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 18, 2013)

through the concept of laying up it takes out the risks attached to going for the green with the longer clubs. i have been spouting on here about the dangers of 3 woods and long clubs in general for the higher handicapped player. 

if they stuck to these rules they would quite easily, as long as they are are not duffing, shoot well under their handicap.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Mar 18, 2013)

I tried this approach out last weekend.

I found it helpful. My main comment is that it puts more pressure on the short game, but I see that as a good thing. It is something that is incredibly important (the most important part of the game I would say). I think once I have a better short game (I'm working hard on it) I will be able to crack 90 applying this approach.

To give an example of the kind of thing that happened, my course has a par 5 with a river in front of the green. My approach to this was to lay-up with my third shot. However, I still proceeded to double bogey by playing a terrible pitch and then taking a further 3 shots to get the ball in the hole.

It does focus the mind on what the most important skill in golf is - getting the ball in the hole!! I played at what is a much easier course than my usual haunt last Saturday and still only managed a 92. This was mostly because both courses have one fundamental thing in common, even if it is far simpler to reach the green, the hole is still the same size.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 19, 2013)

Canary_Yellow said:



			I tried this approach out last weekend.

I found it helpful. My main comment is that it puts more pressure on the short game, but I see that as a good thing.
		
Click to expand...

My short game, mainly 100 yards and in, is the part of the game I enjoy the most. I also feel very confident from that range. Therefore my game plan is to set up my good short game and give it a chance to score. As I get better from 150 yards and in (approach shots) I think my scores should come down from mid/high 80s to regular low 80s, eventually 70s. I know that to get into mid/low 70s I need to be more aggressive than this game plan is.


----------



## scouse4313 (Apr 2, 2013)

i tried this on monday, i must say that with a combination of a new swing and this plan ( with a few dangerous shots thrown in as they wher just on the i can hit that area ) i achieved to score par on my handicap  it could have been better but threw a few 3 putts in and a few shots past the green with wedge as the wind took control. All in all a very good plan


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 3, 2013)

scouse4313 said:



			i tried this on monday, i must say that with a combination of a new swing i achieved to score par on my handicap
		
Click to expand...

Next time you can beat it! Keep those dangerous shots out and keep moving the ball forward, thats the way.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 14, 2013)

So anyone had any success now we actually have had some decent weather?


----------



## Evesdad (Apr 14, 2013)

I tried it in part but putting into play fully from now on. Last weekend the swing deserted me and no amout of tactics would have helped lol! This weekend took everything slower and smoother with great results apart from a mini melt down in the middle and shot my best back nine ever. Keep the ball in play, no heroics leaving myself distances I'm comfortable with. Nearly had my first par on my nemesis 14th a long par 4, the only hole I've not parred! Took the bogey as I would every week. 

Will keep you informed!


----------



## Fitz (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm pretty much in the same situation as your mate, struggling to break 100. My main weakness is using long irons and or hybrid from the fairway, there's always a duff ed shot more often than I would prefer. Mainly use my 3 wood off long holes but keeping it on the fairway is 50 50 so there's always the temptation to get the driver out to get more distance. 
Playing my first 18 holes since January on Saturday at a new course at bar hill Menzies so will adopt this method as much as possible to avoid holding up the rest of the field searching for lost balls after another hooked shot off the tee . Then will try to get another 18 in on Monday at New Malto n on a course I know to see if I can break the magic number.


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm going to give this a go when I next play in the next couple of weeks.  I've scored a 108 on a shortish course, and my most recent round (my 12th ever) was a 110 (out in 52, so there's a game there somewhere) for 28 points off 28 on a proper length (6100 yds) course.


----------



## gripitripit (Apr 16, 2013)

Fitz said:



			Playing my first 18 holes since January on Saturday at a new course at bar hill Menzies so will adopt this method as much as possible to avoid holding up the rest of the field searching for lost balls after another hooked shot off the tee . Then will try to get another 18 in on Monday at New Malto n on a course I know to see if I can break the magic number.
		
Click to expand...

What time are you off at Barhill? I playing midday Sat.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 16, 2013)

Missed your OP SB as I was away from here for Lent - however I've read it and it is good advice indeed.  I haven't read all the intervening posts however it complements something I keep in mind and oft say to folk.  Think on this.  

If you practice your short game (chipping and putting) so that 50% of the time you get up and down in two from around the green; and if you can keep your ball in play off the tee in reasonable position - then you only have to get your ball somewhere fairly close to the green in regulation and you will be knocking it around in 9.

I also add Tommy Armours advice:

Play the shot you think you can play well;
Play the shot that will give you the easiest next shot.

I think your OP helps all us mid-high handicappers understand how my little thought can be achieved - good stuff.


----------



## Fitz (Apr 16, 2013)

gripitripit said:



			What time are you off at Barhill? I playing midday Sat.
		
Click to expand...

I tee off at 2pm as part of a four ball. only costing 15  quid as one of my playing partners got deal from some voucher website . 30 pounds for two people 18 holes plus a meal of some kind. Bargain. Hopefully get respectable score although scoring will probably be stableford.


----------



## gripitripit (Apr 20, 2013)

How did ya get on at Barhill?


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 20, 2013)

gripitripit said:



			How did ya get on at Barhill?
		
Click to expand...

We are all on the edge of our seats! 

I used this again after topping a tee 20 yards shot on our SI 1, very nearly got a par and walked off with a bogey! Next hole after another top I was putting for birdie!

Thankfully sorted my topping issue, just couldn't get to the ball but it was all in my address AGAIN.


----------



## Fitz (Apr 20, 2013)

Had a brilliant day.  Beautiful weather on a lovely course.  Hit a few balls at Cowley Road range, then after a very rushed meal in ht bar (ordered at 1.10, food arrived 1.50) and ran to the tee to tee off at 2.
Never touched the driver and used 3 wood and long irons to lay up in fromnt the ditch on some holes, just thinking about keeping it on the fairway, making the next shot as hassle free as poss.  And it kind of worked.  Went round in 101 (proper scoring rules, not my own generous rules) which i think is my best ever.  a bit disspointed not to have broken 100 but after adding up the front 9 (52) i had a feeling hteres no way i did back 9 under 48.Only lost 1  ball on the 18th. it hit the bridge and went in the pond i think.  it just vanished!!
Would play there again in a heartbeat so if you ever want a game there or somewhere round Cambridge, let me know. 
How did you get on?


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 20, 2013)

Fitz said:



			Had a brilliant day.  Beautiful weather on a lovely course.  Hit a few balls at Cowley Road range, then after a very rushed meal in ht bar (ordered at 1.10, food arrived 1.50) and ran to the tee to tee off at 2.
Never touched the driver and used 3 wood and long irons to lay up in fromnt the ditch on some holes, just thinking about keeping it on the fairway, making the next shot as hassle free as poss.  And it kind of worked.  Went round in 101 (proper scoring rules, not my own generous rules) which i think is my best ever.  a bit disspointed not to have broken 100 but after adding up the front 9 (52) i had a feeling hteres no way i did back 9 under 48.Only lost 1  ball on the 18th. it hit the bridge and went in the pond i think.  it just vanished!!
Would play there again in a heartbeat so if you ever want a game there or somewhere round Cambridge, let me know. 
How did you get on?
		
Click to expand...

Im free every Sat an Sunday pretty much, I can also do weekdays if that is the only what is available, just not too many!


----------



## Fitz (Apr 20, 2013)

well i'm planning to play at malton on Monday sometime as got a day off to recover from a wedding tommorow.  If you can make it on monday probably around midday (need a bit of a lie in) would be great to go round with someone instead of on my ownsome.
now winter is finally gone i'll hopefully try to play malton most weekends (i'm a reduced green fees member) and get an offical handicap and play in medals etc so it would be good to have a regular playing partner there.  My mate doesn't want to committ himself to joining a club and likes to play different courses but the different surroundings every round don't help his game at all.


----------



## jon25new (Apr 20, 2013)

Going to give this a go.. Went around in 114 at Pavenham Park today and feel I put myself under to much pressure to match my playing partners even if they have played for a lot longer then me. Was my 7th round today and my first full round at Pavenham Park.


----------



## Fitz (Apr 20, 2013)

Scienceboy's method definetely works if you've got the discipline to leave the driver alone and not try to do the shots you see the pro's do on TV.  Even if your partners are smashing the driver 200+ yards, they won't find hte fairway every time and may even loose balls.  use a lonng iron or hybrid and knock it 150 yards straight down the middle of the fairway.  then your next shot is as easy as pi.  then the next shot and so on.  If only my putting was working today, thought hte greens were faster than they looked and left a lot of putts embarrasingly short today leaving too many 3 putts for my liking.


----------



## Evesdad (Apr 20, 2013)

Worked well today although ended up NR'ing as lost my ball on the 11th, bit of a push over the trees on the right usually find it no probs today it just vanished. Lesson number one always play a provisional if the slightest doubt of finding the ball! Off the tee was very good today and didn't miss a fairway on the front nine! Irons starting to really kick in now and re gained some of the distance I lost over the summer. Chipping and putting cost me dear today my normally solid part of my game. One area ive improved on is club selection, first i trust my instinct a little more rather than the distance, ie gps says a distance but my brain says i should use a different club than the distance tells me. Also linked to this club selection is a distance at the top end of a clubs range I've started taking the extra club and a smoother swing much better results. So taday was 0.1 back but felt quite good about my game in general and will stick with the positives.


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Apr 20, 2013)

jon25new said:



			Going to give this a go.. Went around in 114 at Pavenham Park today and feel I put myself under to much pressure to match my playing partners even if they have played for a lot longer then me. Was my 7th round today and my first full round at Pavenham Park.
		
Click to expand...

I am a similar place to you, playing there for the first time in a couple of weeks.  I will be hunting down the 100.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 20, 2013)

Fitz said:



			well i'm planning to play at malton on Monday sometime as got a day off to recover from a wedding tommorow.  If you can make it on monday probably around midday (need a bit of a lie in) would be great to go round with someone instead of on my ownsome. i'll hopefully try to play malton most weekends (i'm a reduced green fees member)
		
Click to expand...

I cnt do monday, not enough notice for work, need 2 weeks really. Weekends though I am usually free. Sadly May is a busy month as I have two holidays BUT once May is over we should get together on a weekend or two. I play New Malton every saturday and pretty much every Sunday plus two evenings a week.


----------



## Fitz (Apr 20, 2013)

will hopefully get down there next weekend, i need to get a members log in to their website to see dates of medals and competitions etc.  Do people just roll up in the mornings and play with whoever else is there waiting to go out?  I'm not really up to speed with golf club 'ettiquette' so to speak.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jul 4, 2013)

Damn it! After a few tragic medal rounds, I thought I would try something like this in club night last night, after I bodged up the second hole with a blob. Annoyingly, it worked much too well. 

The best bit was, I tried explaining it to my partner, who plays at a very similar level to me. He didn't believe me, until a long par 4, where I hit a 5 iron, 9 iron and chip from the fairway with 2 putts, whilst he hit a 3W, hybrid into the rough, 2 difficult chips from bad lies, then 2 putts. After that, it really sunk in about how much a second shot can set you up for a bogey (with a par chance), or leave you scrambling for a bogey, with a likelihood of a double!


----------



## DappaDonDave (Jul 4, 2013)

I've began to take a similar approach and treat every hole as if par is +1. Removing my need to try and hit the green from 190yards instead hitting a relaxed shot 170 yards and them chipping/punching on with a par chance.

Played 9 holes in 45 which is +9

Not bad considering before March, I've never come close o breaking 100 and now it's usually a given


----------



## ScienceBoy (Sep 15, 2013)

I saw this at work again today, helped a nice lady put together a decent sequence of shots. She is used to range golf and this fitted well as a bridge for the gap. I used it myself and was only a thinned wedge on the 1st from a buffer round!

So after a summer since I first wrote this has anyone really found this helped or was it just too conservative?


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Sep 15, 2013)

ScienceBoy said:



			I saw this at work again today, helped a nice lady put together a decent sequence of shots. She is used to range golf and this fitted well as a bridge for the gap. I used it myself and was only a thinned wedge on the 1st from a buffer round!

So after a summer since I first wrote this has anyone really found this helped or was it just too conservative?
		
Click to expand...

I intended to follow this guide this summer, but have hardly played due to massive work pressures so fear I'll have gone backwards.  I still intend to run with it when I'm next out, as I don't feel I'll be chasing anything - simply want to remind myself how to hit a ball.  The conservative approach is right for me now.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 15, 2013)

If I am being totally honest I'd forgotten about it over the summer. Having re-read the OP and skimmed the rest of the thread I can see where some of this might work. Did anyone try it?


----------



## callawayne (Sep 15, 2013)

After constantly shooting 110+ I gave it a go,it took a lot of patience to resist going for the longer clubs and woods,but after 9 holes I shot 45,so with that achieved my lowest front 9,i carried on and hit  96,first time I broke 100 on my course,  so I will be carrying on with it,many thanx for the advice


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 15, 2013)

using this method you still have to have consistent shots.  don't duff it off the tee, it also puts a bit of pressure on the approach.


there is no doubt this method is a great way to learn how to improve your course management.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Sep 16, 2013)

callawayne said:



			After constantly shooting 110+ I gave it a go, after 9 holes I shot 45, i carried on and hit  96,first time I broke 100 on my course,  so I will be carrying on with it,many thanx for the advice
		
Click to expand...

:thup::thup::thup:



garyinderry said:



			using this method you still have to have consistent shots.  don't duff it off the tee, it also puts a bit of pressure on the approach.
		
Click to expand...

Could not agree more with this, the only way to make it work is to practice those 100 yards and in shots as you will be hitting a LOT of them! 

The thing this method reduces is shots wasted behind trees, balls/shots lost from trying silly shots.

I should have used it on one hole yesterday, with it I could have got 6 and a point with ease, by not using it I took a 7 due to ending up having to take an unplayable lie! All because I played the silly shot! In my defence it was a 4ball team event and we were pretty much set on last place anyway.

A little bit of 3 goals method helped my team enjoy the day but I think we all had picked the top 3 groups before the round started, that does not ruin the day as a lot of money was raised for charity again.


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm playing 9 holes tomorrow for the first time in months (busy at work blah blah blah).

I will be very rusty, and so it seems like an ideal time to give this a proper try.  Avoid trying to hit the ball 200 yards to the green with a hybrid when I've not swung a club in months etc.  Two easy 7 irons best.


----------



## cleanstrike (Nov 14, 2013)

I'd just like to say I thought this was an excellent post by Scienceboy ... some damn good advice there. Now I've got me an effective game plan for the future. Cheers mate!


----------



## davidy233 (Nov 14, 2013)

I've just had a couple of back to basics lessons and wore holes in both hands hitting balls at the weekend - day off today and intended going to the range or practice ground, but not sure my hands would have held up to battering 100 balls. 

Having read this thread this morning I plastered up the hands and went out to play a dozen holes after lunch and although I hit driver, three wood or hybrid off the tee I pretty much stuck to the principles of this after the tee shot (wasn't really in trouble off the tee or I'd have been hitting irons for that bit too) - excellent way to practice, don't thrash it - play for position and leave yourself a full shot into the green.

Thanks for reviving this post - I'd missed the original posting - I hadn't intended golfing for a while with my new swing but it was fine and I can see me being out on the course a fair bit this winter.


----------



## golfdub (Nov 15, 2013)

Has any high handicapper took this on board and actually achieved it ? very curious because if you haven't then why not ?


----------



## davidy233 (Nov 15, 2013)

golfdub said:



			Has any high handicapper took this on board and actually achieved it ? very curious because if you haven't then why not ?
		
Click to expand...

My dozen holes yesterday included the full first nine - shot 45 which is decent for me at the moment - if I'd hit irons off the tee I don't think it would have been much different - the magic of this method to me is it takes any self imposed 'whack it as close to the green as possible' out of the game - hit what you are comfortable with and don't get into trouble - On long par fours/fives I hit a six iron for my second (I'm not a big hitter) - left me comfortable distance to the greens.

I'm 21 handicap on an Open Qualifying course and haven't played to it recently, pretty sure I could using this method


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Nov 15, 2013)

Biggleswade Blue said:



			I'm playing 9 holes tomorrow for the first time in months (busy at work blah blah blah).

I will be very rusty, and so it seems like an ideal time to give this a proper try.  Avoid trying to hit the ball 200 yards to the green with a hybrid when I've not swung a club in months etc.  Two easy 7 irons best.
		
Click to expand...

So worked quite well really, 51, plus a blob.  Good in that it took out the ambitious decision.  I used the driver three times.  Once when I shouldn't have, and ended up in the trees which cost me 3 or 4 shots, once where I needed to get some distance from the tee to get to a wider bit of fairway, and that ended in the light rough to the right but ok, and then on the last because it was the last and I hit it sweetly down the middle.

I never used a hybrid, because I was never trying to hit that distance.  Played a lot of 5 and 7 irons, which helped with the rhythm of the round too.

What you do need to be able to do is hit consistent shots, else you are 150 yds from the green say, top it, and so are 140 yds away.  That inconsistency, born of my rustiness, cost me a bit.  It was definitely a good strategy, and I scored at least 10 shots better than when I last played that nine hole combination.

When the rust has gone, I see that this will be an especially worthwhile approach.


----------



## big_eck (Nov 16, 2013)

Since I took up golf a few months ago I have always tried to play like I see on the tv smash driver off every tee chip on from 10 yards etc and basically I suck bad! I'm going to take up advice and probably leave my driver and woods in the car and go with a simple plan


----------



## TheCaddie (Oct 24, 2014)

100% trying this next round I play! Thanks SB!


----------



## DaveyG (Oct 24, 2014)

TheCaddie said:



			100% trying this next round I play! Thanks SB!
		
Click to expand...

Ughhh has he put you up to this?


----------



## ScienceBoy (Oct 26, 2014)

DaveyG said:



			Ughhh has he put you up to this? 

Click to expand...

What did I do?


----------



## Ads749r (Oct 27, 2014)

Tried this today.









shot 21 points. :-/ will try again tomorrow.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Oct 27, 2014)

Ads749r said:



			Tried this today....shot 21 points. :-/ will try again tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Let us know how you get on  

Good luck

EDIT: 

Any reason why just 21 points? Was it your game plan OR your bad shots?

I find making my bad shots better really helps me get the most out of a game plan.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 27, 2014)

Ads749r said:



			Tried this today.









shot 21 points. :-/ will try again tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Safe to say it didn't work. You did ok yesterday though so why the change


----------



## Ads749r (Oct 27, 2014)

ScienceBoy said:



			Let us know how you get on  

Good luck

EDIT: 

Any reason why just 21 points? Was it your game plan OR your bad shots?

I find making my bad shots better really helps me get the most out of a game plan.
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			Safe to say it didn't work. You did ok yesterday though so why the change
		
Click to expand...

i was level par for the par 3s but I'm over drawing everything. Driver, 3 wood, but long irons I'm deadly. Around the 150yd mark and in so its my 8  iron and up I'm just pulling them left its pathetic. What didn't help too is that I was playing off 8 handicap in the roll up group. Just wasn't happening. I was chatting to jamie (assistant pro) and we are going out for a friendly 9 holes and he said he would look at what I'm doing wrong. I always play pretty well with jamie as we have a giggle pulling off ridiculous shots. It's defiantly psychological as last Thursday I got 39 points off the same handicap.  I can see how this system works as a few holes it really made it easy picking what play to do. 9 th hole par 4 into the wind heeled a driver really bad to the left had about 220 to the green could of used 3 hybrid but choose 7 iron nice little smooth chippy down the middle really concentrating on getting in the middle which left a 70  yard chip. Lob wedge to 2ft left of the pin tap in par. Easy. Don't worry homer I will be back firing on all cylinders for winter knockout. I'm just trying to make a name for myself as the guy who plays like a 28 handicap but plays off 14 hahaha.


----------



## TheCaddie (Oct 28, 2014)

I used it on Saturday on a 9 holer and shot my best score to date on that course. Only by two shots though.... but still.

I need to try it out on the 18 hole course at Richmond Park and see how I get on there as well. So far so good, but I think it will be a case of using it consistently to see the real benefits. I am worried that I am going to lose shots by just using my irons as well as my Rocketbladez are 4-PW. For now though, I think I will continue to see shots dropping off until I can get a little better with my hybrid and fairway woods?


----------



## ScienceBoy (Oct 28, 2014)

TheCaddie said:



			I think it will be a case of using it consistently to see the real benefits. I am worried that I am going to lose shots by just using my irons
		
Click to expand...

My old pro used to say you can get anywhere with three good 5 irons.

To prove it he played 9 holes with just a 5 iron and shot +1


----------



## woody69 (Oct 28, 2014)

ScienceBoy said:



			My old pro used to say you can get anywhere with three good 5 irons.

To prove it he played 9 holes with just a 5 iron and shot +1
		
Click to expand...

Which is fine if you can hit a 5 iron well. My biggest issue with this approach is I would sometimes take a "sensible" club off the tee and just simply chunk it 10 yards into the rubbish, where as if I'd just taken a driver I may well be off the fairway, but 200 yards or so nearer the pin


----------



## ScienceBoy (Oct 28, 2014)

woody69 said:



			My biggest issue with this approach is I would sometimes take a "sensible" club off the tee and just simply chunk it 10 yards into the rubbish
		
Click to expand...

Make your bad shots better, be it a bad driver or a bad 5 iron.


----------



## Ads749r (Oct 28, 2014)

Tried again today. The basis of this really works. Doesn't work when you have the hooks.

todays score over 16 holes (2 holes shut) was................... 16 points. 

Martin I think we are in trouble mate.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Oct 28, 2014)

Ads749r said:



			Tried again today. The basis of this really works. Doesn't work when you have the hooks.

todays score over 16 holes (2 holes shut) was................... 16 points. 

Martin I think we are in trouble mate.
		
Click to expand...


Have you spoken to JustOne? maybe you need "the method that must not be named"?

Being serious now, just go right back to basics:

Grip
Alignment
Stance
Posture


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 28, 2014)

Ads749r said:



			Tried again today. The basis of this really works. Doesn't work when you have the hooks.

todays score over 16 holes (2 holes shut) was................... 16 points. 

Martin I think we are in trouble mate.
		
Click to expand...


Stop thinking and just go out and play golf 

Hit the ball forgetting about any methods on scoring lower etc and enjoy the hobby of hitting a golf ball 

More thinking means a scrambled mind which means more thoughts and everyones game suffers when that happens 

Clear hearts - clear minds - enjoy :thup:


----------



## ScienceBoy (Oct 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Stop thinking and just go out and play golf 

Hit the ball forgetting about any methods on scoring lower etc and enjoy the hobby of hitting a golf ball 

More thinking means a scrambled mind which means more thoughts and everyones game suffers when that happens 

Clear hearts - clear minds - enjoy :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Now that is damn good advice! Listen to this man!


----------



## Region3 (Oct 28, 2014)

Ads749r said:



			Tried again today. The basis of this really works. Doesn't work when you have the hooks.

todays score over 16 holes (2 holes shut) was................... 16 points. 

Martin I think we are in trouble mate.
		
Click to expand...

Don't know if I'm missing something here, but why would a 14hc follow a plan to break 100?


----------



## Imurg (Oct 28, 2014)

Region3 said:



			Don't know if I'm missing something here, but why would a 14hc follow a plan to break 100?
		
Click to expand...

Beat me to it Gary!!


----------



## woody69 (Oct 28, 2014)

Region3 said:



			Don't know if I'm missing something here, but why would a 14hc follow a plan to break 100?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe the course he plays has a par of 86 

I'll get my coat.


----------



## Ads749r (Oct 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Stop thinking and just go out and play golf 

Hit the ball forgetting about any methods on scoring lower etc and enjoy the hobby of hitting a golf ball 

More thinking means a scrambled mind which means more thoughts and everyones game suffers when that happens 

Clear hearts - clear minds - enjoy :thup:
		
Click to expand...




Region3 said:



			Don't know if I'm missing something here, but why would a 14hc follow a plan to break 100?
		
Click to expand...

Your right I'm thinking to much about it. I start off having a laugh and not caring and then one little shot does not go where I want it too then I start trying to hard. Oh I'm not trying to break 100 that's easy......ish. The point is a couple of months ago I was playing awesome shooting mid 70s and something's changed we're I'm gradually getting worse so thought I would simplify using this method. I drop goal 2 as I find the fairway with my driver which gets me inside 150 easily on our course it's just a over draw/hook it missing the green. I'm playing with our assistant pro on Friday morning for a bit of a laugh as we been trying to get a game together for ages and he said he will see where I'm going wrong. I will get my magic back don't worry


----------



## Ads749r (Oct 28, 2014)

woody69 said:



			Maybe the course he plays has a par of 86 

I'll get my coat.
		
Click to expand...

lol.

you shouldn't of took it off.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 28, 2014)

Ads749r said:



			I will get my magic back don't worry 

Click to expand...

All I needed to hear. I'm struggling too but have a lesson for Saturday (my normal teaching pro isn't working so going to a different guy.....could be interesting).


----------



## Maccy (Oct 29, 2014)

I played my worst round this weekend so I think it's time to go back to some basics. Playing again this Saturday so might try this approach to see if it has an effect on my score. Seem to be struggling in the wet mud though


----------



## ScienceBoy (Oct 29, 2014)

Maccy said:



			Seem to be struggling in the wet mud though 

Click to expand...

Then keeping it on the short stuff is even more essential, IMO the worse the conditions the less you want to be taking risks! Your advantage over other competitors will be your lake of big scores.

Also the advantage of hitting shots that spend a lot of time in the air, 5 woods, high flying hybrids or mid irons. 

Three good 5 irons can still get you anywhere.


----------



## TheCaddie (Oct 29, 2014)

Maccy said:



			I played my worst round this weekend so I think it's time to go back to some basics. Playing again this Saturday so might try this approach to see if it has an effect on my score. Seem to be struggling in the wet mud though 

Click to expand...

With regards to the wet mud, use your sand wedge as your wedge of choice, the larger sole and lower bounce avoid you digging in. I was told that in another thread I started, and it's proved invaluable!!!!


----------



## ScienceBoy (Oct 29, 2014)

TheCaddie said:



			With regards to the wet mud, use your sand wedge as your wedge of choice, the larger sole and lower bounce avoid you digging in. I was told that in another thread I started, and it's proved invaluable!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Larger sole you say? We discussed it here!  Link to a thread about larger soles


----------



## woody69 (Oct 29, 2014)

TheCaddie said:



			With regards to the wet mud, use your sand wedge as your wedge of choice, the larger sole and *lower bounce *avoid you digging in. I was told that in another thread I started, and it's proved invaluable!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Surely you mean higher bounce?


----------



## Maccy (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks guys, will see how I get on this weekend


----------



## TheCaddie (Oct 29, 2014)

woody69 said:



			Surely you mean higher bounce?
		
Click to expand...

Yes....


----------



## ScienceBoy (Oct 29, 2014)

Maccy said:



			Thanks guys, will see how I get on this weekend 

Click to expand...

Hope it goes well, drop back with feedback and how you got on.


----------



## Ads749r (Oct 30, 2014)

So much better today. Had my shoulders closed at address causing me to come in from the inside. So started using the simple method of hit fairway then hit green which worked perfect instead of going at the flag everytime. Par 5s I would take in 3 instead of trying to get on in 2. All 4 of them played level par all with birdie putts. 20 points after 9 holes with a 9 handicap allowance. Luckily my driver was so straight today it was my safety fairway finding club. :clap: Thanks guys.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Oct 30, 2014)

Ads749r said:



			:clap: Thanks guys.
		
Click to expand...

Well on the way to breaking 100 I hope 

What I described here is really my game plan but with all the extras for when things are not going well, to help me make a good score.

When I am playing well I will often do goals 1 and 2 together, I still believe in laying up on long par 4s, long par 3s and taking 3 solid shots to get on a par 5. Even with all of those I should still be able to shoot less than 10 over!


----------



## Franco (Oct 31, 2014)

I saw the OP for the first time, earlier this week and it really made sense to me.  I have been playing for nearly a year and I have broken 100 once.  I played yesterday, and played, just to achieve the goals.  I am not a big hitter and I found that I was using my 5 iron successfully, in place of my 4 hybrid or 5 wood.  Sometimes the longer clubs work and sometimes they don't!

I don't know how many strokes I may have saved, but the satisfaction of staying either on, or very near the fairway, certainly boosted my confidence and my enjoyment of the game.  As a consequence, I believe my pitches to the green from 120 yards or less, were made without the desperation that I sometimes feel.  I went round in 104 and will certainly continue to play with the aim of achieving these three goals.  The day when my handicap falls below 28 is getting closer.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Oct 31, 2014)

Franco said:



			I saw the OP for the first time, earlier this week and it really made sense to me.  I have been playing for nearly a year and I have broken 100 once.  I played yesterday, and played, just to achieve the goals.  I am not a big hitter and I found that I was using my 5 iron successfully, in place of my 4 hybrid or 5 wood.  Sometimes the longer clubs work and sometimes they don't!

I don't know how many strokes I may have saved, but the satisfaction of staying either on, or very near the fairway, certainly boosted my confidence and my enjoyment of the game.  As a consequence, I believe my pitches to the green from 120 yards or less, were made without the desperation that I sometimes feel.  I went round in 104 and will certainly continue to play with the aim of achieving these three goals.  The day when my handicap falls below 28 is getting closer.
		
Click to expand...

Fantastic news that! 

Laying up on a par 3 and sinking a par putt is my favourite thing to do. Especially when playing partners make a double by trying to get a birdie. 

With good putting and pitching this method can work. All you need to do is spend some time dialing in your half and 3/4 shots from 7 irons and below. These shots are easier to control than full shots too!


----------



## Bert (Oct 31, 2014)

I will certainly be trying this next time, my current best being 110.  I have started to play a lot on my own as I find people to play with a struggle, so this will give me something to concentrate on as being new I have no plan and usually just end up hitting balls with no structure etc .  Will hopefully join my first club in the spring and as I improve my confidence will grow I can start to play with others and meet new people.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Oct 31, 2014)

Bert said:



			I will certainly be trying this next time, my current best being 110.  I have started to play a lot on my own as I find people to play with a struggle, so this will give me something to concentrate on as being new I have no plan and usually just end up hitting balls with no structure etc .  Will hopefully join my first club in the spring and as I improve my confidence will grow I can start to play with others and meet new people.
		
Click to expand...

This method came about as the guy I was playing with had a regular playing partner who would only define a "Good" shot (ie a golf shot) as one that was what I would define as "Perfect". We all know golf is not a game of perfect so we set about redefining a "Good" shot as one that achieves its intended goal. 

If you top a driver but it still gets on the fairway, you have still done goal one, then proceed to get inside 150 safely, then try to get on the green. 

Say on a 400 yard par 4 you top it 60 yards leaving 340 to the pin, in other words you have 190 yards to the 150 (goal 2).

So goal 1 is made, lets make goal 2 and 3. The best way is to set up to make goal 2 which then sets up to make goal 3, working backwards from the green is best.

So say we know we can hit a half PW really well about 50 yards, lets leave that. We now have 290 to cover in 2 shots, that is 2 simple 7/6 irons.

So we have 50 yards left after 3 shots. A simple pitch to make goal 3 (don't try too hard to go close, make the goal instead!), then one putt for bogey, two for a double. The hole has not been made any worse , it could easy become an 8 or 9. At worst we walk off with a 6, there are plenty of other holes to make up a good score, why try and do it on one which is already not looking good!

It is very defensive golf but as confidence improves suddenly the worst score is a double bogey and rounds under 100 soon follow!

As you get better you can turn a topped drive into a bogey or even a par. I have topped drives and then hit a nice hybrid to pitching range, before getting up and down. The same on par 5s, I have hit my 4th shot from over 100 out and holed out for par.

It comes down to ensuring you know your 1/2 and 3/4 distances for all clubs from 7 iron and down AND practicing holing out from 6 feet and under. I like to practice from 6 feet to a 5p at home on the carpet (working on a nice neutral putting grip with my V-Easy).


----------



## Bert (Oct 31, 2014)

Thank you, that makes a lot of sense. I have learnt more in reading that one post than anything else so far in three months of playing it sounds so simple. I think my problem is I try to over complicate things etc when the ability isn't their yet.  I have just purchased a v easy and impact ball as suggested on the training aids thread.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Oct 31, 2014)

Bert said:



			Thank you, that makes a lot of sense. I have learnt more in reading that one post than anything else so far in three months of playing it sounds so simple. I think my problem is I try to over complicate things etc when the ability isn't their yet.  I have just purchased a v easy and impact ball as suggested on the training aids thread.
		
Click to expand...

Without the basics of good posture, good setup and good rhythm (transition) the 3 goals method is of little use.

I focus my practice at home on GASP (grip, aim, stance, posture) and putting. I can do these in my living room, in a mirror, on a carpet. I also use GASP as my preshot routine. 

GRIP- I take this with the club to my side and slightly infront for my left hand, replicating its angles as they would be at address, I then bring it in front and join the right hand to the club. (think walking a dog on a lead with your left hand, not too far out but also not at your side)

AIM- I had prior to grip picked a spot in front of me, inline with my target line, I aim at this point by getting both my feet and shoulders parallel.

STANCE- I position my feet along a parallel line to my shot path. This needs practice with alignment sticks as perception from above is distorted. I was amazed at how closed I could get when I did not practice this often!

POSTURE - "Athletic" is my thought, this is a combination of spine, hands, shoulder alignment and knee bend. Best place to learn this is with your pro! Once you have had a few lessons you will have your own thoughts here.

Now you can play the shot, one point is to not allow tension to build through the routine, it takes practice to do a pre-shot routine without building in tension.


----------



## Maccy (Nov 2, 2014)

So I gave this a try yesterday and I think it actually helped! I had to adjust my grip in my right hand as some things were going wrong, but once I focussed on the 3 goals my play started improving!
Granted I'm still shooting over 100 but it was an improvement over last week's round so got something to build on!


----------



## CMAC (Nov 2, 2014)

havent read all the posts but seriously guys- if you've been playing for a few years or even over a year consistently, and if you have no physical disability, then a few lessons with the pro and you'll break 100.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Nov 2, 2014)

CMAC said:



			havent read all the posts but seriously guys- if you've been playing for a few years or even over a year consistently, and if you have no physical disability, then a few lessons with the pro and you'll break 100.
		
Click to expand...

Totally spot on! 

Until your mind starts to get in the way that is.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 2, 2014)

ScienceBoy said:



			This method came about as the guy I was playing with had a regular playing partner who would only define a "Good" shot (ie a golf shot) as one that was what I would define as "Perfect". We all know golf is not a game of perfect so we set about redefining a "Good" shot as one that achieves its intended goal. 

If you top a driver but it still gets on the fairway, you have still done goal one, then proceed to get inside 150 safely, then try to get on the green. 

Say on a 400 yard par 4 you top it 60 yards leaving 340 to the pin, in other words you have 190 yards to the 150 (goal 2).

So goal 1 is made, lets make goal 2 and 3. The best way is to set up to make goal 2 which then sets up to make goal 3, working backwards from the green is best.

So say we know we can hit a half PW really well about 50 yards, lets leave that. We now have 290 to cover in 2 shots, that is 2 simple 7/6 irons.

So we have 50 yards left after 3 shots. A simple pitch to make goal 3 (don't try too hard to go close, make the goal instead!), then one putt for bogey, two for a double. The hole has not been made any worse , it could easy become an 8 or 9. At worst we walk off with a 6, there are plenty of other holes to make up a good score, why try and do it on one which is already not looking good!

It is very defensive golf but as confidence improves suddenly the worst score is a double bogey and rounds under 100 soon follow!
		
Click to expand...

No too dissimiliar to the New Golf Thinking methodology with a career shot execution. For each shot you are trying for perfection (a career shot). Chances are you may not pull it off but may hit a score improver, score maintainer or a score worsener. As an example, a mid iron to 3 foot would be an improver, a second down the middle of a par 5 is a maintainer and a slice into trouble or water would be worsener. The aim is simply to cut the worseners and it's down to the player to decide what constitutes each category


----------



## Nosevi (Nov 2, 2014)

Hi ScienceBoy. I think you've come up with a good guidline for those at the level you're talking about ie trying to break 100, and with a bit of practice and keeping sight of this method I think you'd struggle not achieving it so good advice :thup:

I would add that almost every new 'method' that comes out really comes down to one thing - know your game, especially your limitaions. Would I lay up on a par 3? Not a hope. Would I score better if I did? Not a chance. But that's to do with my strengths and weaknesses - I'm a long hitter and chipping around the green is a strength. Would I score better if I considered laying up on the occasional par 5? Possibly as long as I left myself a full shot in. I just think you need to know your own game and play smart bearing it in mind.


----------



## Skypilot (Nov 2, 2014)

Just joined the forum today and found this thread which resonated with me.
My brother and I used to play the odd game about around 20 years ago but usually less than half a dozen games a year. We're really poor golfers but enjoyed it.
We both retired recently and decided to take up the game again.

Anyway -  It soon became apparent that most of our bad scores could be dramaticlly reduced by playing more percentage golf and we occasionally sort of play the 3 goal plan without ever hearing of it before.
 Basically we'll look at the length of the hole and tell each other we'll just try to reach the 150 marker in 2 or 3 then we'll be in pitch + Putt range (the club we play at has  P+P with a 148 yarder)

The only problem I have in keeping to the plan is that I occasionally try a more ambitious shot that I know I'm capable of pulling off now and again. When I mess it up I wish I'd played safe but how do you improve if you don't go for it now and again.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 2, 2014)

Skypilot said:



			Just joined the forum today and found this thread which resonated with me.
My brother and I used to play the odd game about around 20 years ago but usually less than half a dozen games a year. We're really poor golfers but enjoyed it.
We both retired recently and decided to take up the game again.

Anyway -  It soon became apparent that most of our bad scores could be dramaticlly reduced by playing more percentage golf and we occasionally sort of play the 3 goal plan without ever hearing of it before.
 Basically we'll look at the length of the hole and tell each other we'll just try to reach the 150 marker in 2 or 3 then we'll be in pitch + Putt range (the club we play at has  P+P with a 148 yarder)

The only problem I have in keeping to the plan is that I occasionally try a more ambitious shot that I know I'm capable of pulling off now and again. When I mess it up I wish I'd played safe but how do you improve if you don't go for it now and again.
		
Click to expand...

Welcome along. Stick around and get stuck in


----------



## Nosevi (Nov 2, 2014)

Hi Skypilot. Looking at the username and Peterborough, have you ever frequented Cottesmore or Wittering? And 150 yards on the pitch and putt - Rutland county? Just guessing 

Re your question about going for the 'optimistic shot', kind of depends if you practice in between rounds or if the rounds are the practice. I have a few shots on my home course that are optimistic...... but I know what they are so I practice them between rounds. When I start to pull them off a bit more regularly in practice, I go for them on the course.


----------



## Skypilot (Nov 2, 2014)

Used to live at Wittering when dad was based there many years ago.
P+P is at Thorney GC. Not very well maintained unfortunately but most of the holes are over a 100 yds so great for short iron practice.


----------



## drew83 (May 12, 2015)

Very late to this party, but looking at the OP, it could be me being described. I will give this 3 goal plan a go. All makes perfect sense, & should be common sense in a way.

Let's see what happens!


----------



## Foliage Finder (May 12, 2015)

Well I'm glad this thread has been resurrected, just reading through I can picture times when I've been in the same situation was the person shooting over 100. 

Am I allowed to change goal 2 though? Feel like get it within 100 before looking to the green would be more achievable, I tried to find the green on the 3rd from around 150 in the rough a couple of weeks back. I found the path between the 4th tee box and fairway instead .


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 12, 2015)

Foliage Finder said:



			Well I'm glad this thread has been resurrected, just reading through I can picture times when I've been in the same situation was the person shooting over 100. 

Am I allowed to change goal 2 though? Feel like get it within 100 before looking to the green would be more achievable, I tried to find the green on the 3rd from around 150 in the rough a couple of weeks back. I found the path between the 4th tee box and fairway instead .
		
Click to expand...

You can change the goal but in your example you don't need to, finding the fairway comes first!

Three goals method can be distilled into "Play the shot that makes the next one easy", all the detail I gave is just about a succession of shots, each one played to make the next easy.

It does lean on the short game a little but that's the best place to focus on saving shots once you start progressing the golf ball, ie more hits than duffs and misses!

This method does advocate laying up on par 3s over 150, which is not to everyone's taste!


----------



## shortstuff (May 13, 2015)

Partially agree with your advice. 
Goal 1: hit the fairway. Agreed. Tell your pal to leave his driver in the garage and use a 5W.
Goal 2: get inside 150yds? Doesn't your drive do this? After hitting the fairway, I would have preferred Goal 2 to be 'get within 30 yards of the green'.
Goal 3: hit the green - easier said than done for a high handicapper. I would have said Goal 3: get down in 3 shots max.
Then he would be playing bogey golf, with potential to go lower as his short game improves.


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 13, 2015)

shortstuff said:



			Partially agree with your advice. 
Goal 1: hit the fairway. Agreed. Tell your pal to leave his driver in the garage and use a 5W.
Goal 2: get inside 150yds? Doesn't your drive do this? After hitting the fairway, I would have preferred Goal 2 to be 'get within 30 yards of the green'.
Goal 3: hit the green - easier said than done for a high handicapper. I would have said Goal 3: get down in 3 shots max.
Then he would be playing bogey golf, with potential to go lower as his short game improves.
		
Click to expand...

That seems a reasonable modification for someone who has a good long game. Which is not me! I always aim for the up and down once I know I can get on the green safely, which is why I wrote it the way I did. Its then up to you to decide when its safe for that up and down attempt.

Would your modification helps those with a weaker short game who just need to get green side before going up and down but can hit woods well? Or have I misunderstood? If so then that's a great way for someone like that to play to their strengths!

Two points is I disagree with; leaving the driver in the garage, if you find the fairway, use whatever club you need! Also you shouldn't merge goals 1 and 2 together, keeping them seperate is key to the method. If you do happen to do them together that's fine but just don't seperate the goals!


----------



## Slab (May 13, 2015)

shortstuff said:



			Partially agree with your advice. 
Goal 1: hit the fairway. Agreed. Tell your pal to leave his driver in the garage and use a 5W.
Goal 2: get inside 150yds? Doesn't your drive do this? After hitting the fairway, I would have preferred Goal 2 to be 'get within 30 yards of the green'.
Goal 3: hit the green - easier said than done for a high handicapper. I would have said Goal 3: get down in 3 shots max.
Then he would be playing bogey golf, with potential to go lower as his short game improves.
		
Click to expand...

Wont answer for scienceboy but I'm guessing you adjust distances based on how far (& accurately) you hit it. Leaving out forum distance claims few (that this post is aimed at) will be inside 150 on a normal length course with driver let alone dropping to a 5w (I think I read that the Old Course has measured distance off the first tee for 9,000 players and the average driving was something like 190 yards) 

Also I think this 3 goal plan is taking each shot in any hole, whereas a goal of 'get down in 3 shots' is quite broad and still leaves a lot of missing guidance on managing those three shots

edit: I see he's answered already


----------



## shortstuff (May 13, 2015)

Fair comments to my reply. I guess what I am saying is:
(a) hit the fairway. I see so many high handicappers using a driver and putting the ball into the rubbish. I meant that a good drive should reach the 150 yd marker not the 5W. 
(b) get within 30 yds of the green. You don't need to be a big hitter to do this. After the 5W, a reasonable donk with a hybrid will achieve this goal.
(c) get down in 3 or less. Gets you in the good habit of being a good chipper and pitcher.
When I was a high handicapper, I had this advice from my local pro and very quickly dropped to a 17 handicap. I have gone on from there but this was my first big break as it were.


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 13, 2015)

shortstuff said:



			Fair comments to my reply.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, appreciate the response too!

The most important thinga are keep the ball in play, play the shot that makes the next shot easier and play to your strengths, if you need to modify a plan to do that, as you are doing, then do it! Far better to have a plan than not.

Edited to correct grammar.


----------



## G_Mulligan (May 13, 2015)

The beauty of this method is it is clear, simple and breaks the game down into manageable pieces. It needs your own input as you progress and improve some areas faster than others but it's goals and aims remain as a framework to build upon. You then just change the goals to suit your game and your level of progression. If you don't have any time to practice and simply want to get the ball around in 100 or less to enjoy the fresh air and time with friends/family without getting frustrated it really is the best thing I have ever come across.


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 13, 2015)

G_Mulligan said:



			The beauty of this method is it is clear, simple and breaks the game down into manageable pieces. It needs your own input as you progress and improve some areas faster than others but it's goals and aims remain as a framework to build upon. You then just change the goals to suit your game and your level of progression. If you don't have any time to practice and simply want to get the ball around in 100 or less to enjoy the fresh air and time with friends/family without getting frustrated it really is the best thing I have ever come across.
		
Click to expand...

I will be the first to admit it's not perfect or great for low scoring. As you said its great for those who want it. If you can get enjoyment from following an executing a plan like me then it is for you too. Everyone plays golf differently and I don't follow this all the time, it takes discipline to stick to. 

Use it or don't, modify it or not. Just enjoy golf


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 13, 2015)

G_Mulligan said:



			If you don't have any time to practice and simply want to get the ball around in 100 or less to enjoy the fresh air and time with friends/family without getting frustrated it really is the best thing I have ever come across.
		
Click to expand...

I forgot to say I really appreciate your comments, it's nice to hear you say those things. I just wanted to help people by sharing my approach that got me some success. The overwhelmingly positive responses and success stories are great and when it has made a difference I feel really happy for them.


----------



## drew83 (May 13, 2015)

I will definitely give this a go next time I am out.

I am around the 200 yd drive mark. So some of the par 4's I can do the fairway & within 150 in 1, but the longer 4's & 5's this plan fits perfectly. 

As you say it is a guide to make the game less daunting to the high handicappers & make it a far more manageable & enjoyable experience.


----------



## TheCaddie (May 13, 2015)

First thing is first, hit the ball cleanly and consistently. That's the first challenge for a high handicapper. 

Once you are hitting it cleanly, then this method is the right approach to really start seeing the big scores come tumbling down.

I think consistency in hitting is the first and biggest stumbling block for any fledgling golfer.


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 13, 2015)

TheCaddie said:



			First thing is first, hit the ball cleanly and consistently. That's the first challenge for a high handicapper. 

Once you are hitting it cleanly, then this method is the right approach to really start seeing the big scores come tumbling down.

I think consistency in hitting is the first and biggest stumbling block for any fledgling golfer.
		
Click to expand...

100% correct but this can be done on the range. Any level of beginner golfer can take this method to the course.

Is it not better to try and hit the right shot than hit the wrong one and make scoring even harder?


----------



## TheCaddie (May 13, 2015)

ScienceBoy said:



			100% correct but this can be done on the range. Any level of beginner golfer can take this method to the course.

Is it not better to try and hit the right shot than hit the wrong one and make scoring even harder?
		
Click to expand...

Of course, but the method is only so good if you are making good contact with the ball, otherwise duffed drives, chips, putts, will all cost you unless you are hitting the ball with every club to some level of consistency.


----------



## G_Mulligan (May 13, 2015)

TheCaddie said:



			First thing is first, hit the ball cleanly and consistently. That's the first challenge for a high handicapper. 

Once you are hitting it cleanly, then this method is the right approach to really start seeing the big scores come tumbling down.

I think consistency in hitting is the first and biggest stumbling block for any fledgling golfer.
		
Click to expand...

I think this is from Bob Rotella who says in one of his books that a golfer who tries to perfect his ball striking before he works on scoring well will get to his death bed still wondering when it is all going to come together.


----------



## TheCaddie (May 13, 2015)

G_Mulligan said:



			I think this is from Bob Rotella who says in one of his books that a golfer who tries to perfect his ball striking before he works on scoring well will get to his death bed still wondering when it is all going to come together.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, I am not saying you shouldn't use this method whilst also focusing on hitting the ball well. All I am saying, is this method could still be  be quite frustrating for the absolute beginner, if their biggest problem is slicing, hooking, fatting, thinning, and duffing! 

I.E If you hit a ball 5 yds into the rough because you messed up your shot off the tee, then tried to get it onto the fairway but add to use a wedge, so still 300 yards out, then take 2 to get into 150, then a chip onto the green, then three putting, means that yes, you've used the method and you still need to do it as it could have been worse, but you've still shot a 8, 9 or a 10 and the method doesn't mean much to you because you're not hitting it well with your clubs.

Chicken and Egg...


----------



## garyinderry (May 13, 2015)

You won't get the true rewards of this method until you have control of the ball. 

Its like trying to build a house on poor foundations.  Bound to fail.


----------



## TheCaddie (May 13, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			You won't get the true rewards of this method until you have control of the ball. 

Its like trying to build a house on poor foundations.  Bound to fail.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly.


----------



## woody69 (May 13, 2015)

shortstuff said:



			Fair comments to my reply. I guess what I am saying is:
(a) hit the fairway. I see so many high handicappers using a driver and putting the ball into the rubbish. I meant that a good drive should reach the 150 yd marker not the 5W. 
(b) get within 30 yds of the green. You don't need to be a big hitter to do this. After the 5W, a reasonable donk with a hybrid will achieve this goal.
(c) get down in 3 or less. Gets you in the good habit of being a good chipper and pitcher.
When I was a high handicapper, I had this advice from my local pro and very quickly dropped to a 17 handicap. I have gone on from there but this was my first big break as it were.
		
Click to expand...

In response to (a) I see so many high handicappers, myself included using a 5W or a Hybrid and putting the ball into the rubbish, just 80 yards further back in the rubbish. Sometimes the easiest club to hit is the driver. The problem comes when people try to absolutely nail it. Plus on my course, there are actually very few holes where my average drive will get me anywhere near the 150 marker, let alone a lesser club.

I kind of agree with your (b), although hitting a hybrid for a high handicapper isn't always the easiest thing to do either and a potentially puts down a temptation to chase the green. I know for example I can hit my 4 hybrid about 180 if I hit it flush. I also have the ability to top / fat / duff it all over 5 yards because I'm trying to hit it flush. I personally think goal two should be get to within 130 yards as that is PW-9I distance for most into the green and also means your 2nd shot can usually be comfortably hit with a 6 or 7iron.

Your (c) is fine in principal and is of course a good habit to get into, but it also invites more temptation for a high handicapper that can create more problems that it solves. Say they hit their drive to the fairway, hit a nice 7 iron and are now 100 yards from the green. However the pin is tucked behind a bunker on the right hand side. If they think I need to get down in 3, they may think I'm going for the pin, end up in the bunker, off to the right. I personally think goal 3 should be try to get onto the green as close to the centre as possible. So yeah, my slightly "amended" goals are:

1) Hit the fairway
2) Get within 130 yards of the green
3) Get on the green as close to the centre as possible


----------



## G_Mulligan (May 13, 2015)

TheCaddie said:



			Agreed, I am not saying you shouldn't use this method whilst also focusing on hitting the ball well. All I am saying, is this method could still be  be quite frustrating for the absolute beginner, if their biggest problem is slicing, hooking, fatting, thinning, and duffing! 

I.E If you hit a ball 5 yds into the rough because you messed up your shot off the tee, then tried to get it onto the fairway but add to use a wedge, so still 300 yards out, then take 2 to get into 150, then a chip onto the green, then three putting, means that yes, you've used the method and you still need to do it as it could have been worse, but you've still shot a 8, 9 or a 10 and the method doesn't mean much to you because you're not hitting it well with your clubs.

Chicken and Egg...
		
Click to expand...

What the method can do though is take the pressure off of having to hit a good shot and make good contact. If you can use this method to lower your expectations and play within your limits it is going to help. You don't have to take driver off the tee to make goal 1 if a 7 irons will get the job done. You don't have to hit a fairway wood to make goal 2 another iron or wedge will do. 

You might be surprised how much better a player can connect with a ball if the are 1) using a club they are comfortable with and 2) playing a shot within their limitations. If you are doing ok and making a few bogeys and even the odd par then have a try with longer clubs off the tee but if you mess it up you can shrug and say oh well all I have to do is get an iron back into the fairway and then look at goal 2 and I have lost 1 shot at most.


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 13, 2015)

Really interesting stuff guys! I feel as soon as a golfer can progress the ball down the hole then this is relevant. If you cannot progress the ball then it is not relevant.


----------



## TheCaddie (May 13, 2015)

woody69 said:



			In response to (a) I see so many high handicappers, myself included using a 5W or a Hybrid and putting the ball into the rubbish, just 80 yards further back in the rubbish. Sometimes the easiest club to hit is the driver. The problem comes when people try to absolutely nail it. Plus on my course, there are actually very few holes where my average drive will get me anywhere near the 150 marker, let alone a lesser club.

I kind of agree with your (b), although hitting a hybrid for a high handicapper isn't always the easiest thing to do either and a potentially puts down a temptation to chase the green. I know for example I can hit my 4 hybrid about 180 if I hit it flush. I also have the ability to top / fat / duff it all over 5 yards because I'm trying to hit it flush. I personally think goal two should be get to within 130 yards as that is PW-9I distance for most into the green and also means your 2nd shot can usually be comfortably hit with a 6 or 7iron.

Your (c) is fine in principal and is of course a good habit to get into, but it also invites more temptation for a high handicapper that can create more problems that it solves. Say they hit their drive to the fairway, hit a nice 7 iron and are now 100 yards from the green. However the pin is tucked behind a bunker on the right hand side. If they think I need to get down in 3, they may think I'm going for the pin, end up in the bunker, off to the right. I personally think goal 3 should be try to get onto the green as close to the centre as possible. So yeah, my slightly "amended" goals are:

1) Hit the fairway
2) Get within 130 yards of the green
3) Get on the green as close to the centre as possible
		
Click to expand...

Some good points there. Again, would have to agree with your hybrid comment! I struggle to hit a hybrid off the deck, so for time being I simply don't try. 

I am also much better with a driver off the tee than my hybrid or 3w. Although still seeking consistency with it. 

Honestly think this method is great for people shooting low to mid 90s every week.... which I suppose are high handicappers!!  Just not beginners.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 13, 2015)

Having read this thread last year and tried to put a bit I to practice. I think the most important thing to rememberer is simply course management. And taking your medicine. I played against some older folk a while n
back. Must have struggled to hit the ball 170 with the driver but he knew how far each club went and if he went into trouble he just chipped out and carried on. Not many pars (par 3's excluded). But just as few doubles. 

I'm aiming to play bogey golf atm, and after each poorer drive I seem to be left with a flush 3 wood to the green or a lay up and chip on. Invariably the lay up yields better results. When I remember to play it........


----------



## Slab (May 13, 2015)

Papas1982 said:



			Having read this thread last year and tried to put a bit I to practice. I think the most important thing to rememberer is simply course management. And taking your medicine. I played against some older folk a while n
back. Must have struggled to hit the ball 170 with the driver but he knew how far each club went and if he went into trouble he just chipped out and carried on. Not many pars (par 3's excluded). But just as few doubles. 

I'm aiming to play bogey golf atm, and after each poorer drive I seem to be left with a flush 3 wood to the green or a lay up and chip on. Invariably the lay up yields better results. When I remember to play it........
		
Click to expand...

Similar, when this thread first came out a couple of years ago I did a round leaving my driver 3w & 5w at home and took hybrid off the tees, scored 36 points because the ball was in play from the tee and I didn't chase distance for the 2nd shot


----------



## shortstuff (May 13, 2015)

Some interesting comments on this thread. I understand the comments about using the driver. If it's your best club off the tee, then yes use it! I was indicating that you should use the club that you have the most confidence in hitting the fairway. For most high HPers it's something like a 5W. I know a lot of players subscribe to the strategy "I'm probably going to miss the fairway so I might as well miss as close to the green as possible". We have some guys come from another local club that are big hitters who subscribe to this approach. It works on their course which is open, but they fail badly on ours which is much tighter and they end up stuck behind/under a big tree.
As for the hybrid approach shot, again it's whatever you hit with confidence leaving you about 20-30 yards short of the green. This might be a 5I, 7I, hybrid, whatever. By leaving it short you cut out the slice into the bunker or the overhit into rubbish.
From 30 yards short you can put in a decent attempt at getting the ball to the hole even if its tucked away. Hitting the green from 130 yards is not easy for a high HPer; a 30 yard chip is much easier. A 28 HPer can be shown how to chip and putt in no time.

When I was taught this by our pro, I was warned that it would produce boring golf. He was right, it is boring. It's much more exciting to play big smashes with the driver and heroic recovery shots from 200 yards out. But exciting golf usually leads to bad scores, and 3 days after being shown this method by our pro I won my first medal. So this is the approach I used to get from a high HP down to 17 and then 14 pretty quickly. As my game improved I moved on to single figures, so I don't play like this now, but if a mate of mine wanted to get down to a 18HP, this is what I would teach them.


----------



## Stuey01 (May 13, 2015)

I think you run out of room for improvement pretty quickly with this approach. Sooner or later you are going to have to start going for greens in regulation. 
You also have to actually be able to consistently execute the shots. Play this conservatively and duff a few and the big numbers will rack up pretty fast.
It also sounds boring as hell.

Horses for courses I suppose.


----------



## Region3 (May 13, 2015)

My brother has never broken 100.

I would like to say that my suggestions for course management or any sort of plan at all would help him to score lower, but it's to no avail. He actually makes pretty good - and conservative - choices on the course. He just isn't very good. 

He enjoys it though and although I think he has to improve a fair bit to break 100, he will keep trying and keep enjoying it.

My point is not everyone is destined to improve the required amount just through desperately wanting to. Just keep enjoying it.


----------



## drew83 (May 13, 2015)

Region3 said:



			My brother has never broken 100.

I would like to say that my suggestions for course management or any sort of plan at all would help him to score lower, but it's to no avail. He actually makes pretty good - and conservative - choices on the course. He just isn't very good. 

He enjoys it though and although I think he has to improve a fair bit to break 100, he will keep trying and keep enjoying it.

My point is not everyone is destined to improve the required amount just through desperately wanting to. *Just keep enjoying it*. 

Click to expand...

I think as long as this stays the main focus you can't go far wrong.....


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 13, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Just keep enjoying it. 

Click to expand...

Can't argue with that.


----------



## markchapman1976 (Aug 17, 2015)

lyricist65 said:



			excellent post. watching my playing partners smash a driver off every tee with varied success always makes me smile as i hit another flush iron onto the fairway. in most cases they only have 30 yards on me at best which doesnt make that much of a difference at our level. at worst they have a lost ball. 

they call it grandma golf, but my scores keep coming down. 

Click to expand...

Ha I like it &#9786; Grandma Golf. If Grandma Golf beats their golf then Grandma golf it is &#9786;


----------



## markchapman1976 (Aug 17, 2015)

ScienceBoy thank you very much for your 3 goal method gameplan. I can only manage 9 holes due to my disability. First round today and got a terrible 70. But now I've read your ideas, I am confident I can go out tomorrow and knock 10 plus off my first score..I will give you my feedback when I see how it pans out for me. Thanks again.


----------



## MichaelCo1 (Aug 17, 2015)

I think you will find with a lot of people the driver causes more problems than it's worth. Personally this is the case with me. It use to be the best part of my game and now it's my weakest point. I would only pull the driver out on a par 5 and even then i hate to do it. 

I am playing off 18 and use the driver once or twice. If only i could get my driving back my handicap would drop. Good advice though.


----------



## luke123 (Aug 18, 2015)

MichaelCo1 said:



			I think you will find with a lot of people the driver causes more problems than it&#39;s worth. Personally this is the case with me. It use to be the best part of my game and now it&#39;s my weakest point. I would only pull the driver out on a par 5 and even then i hate to do it. I am playing off 18 and use the driver once or twice. If only i could get my driving back my handicap would drop. Good advice though.
		
Click to expand...

	This is the exact same as me at present I cannot hit a driver or wood for toffy. 
	Last to games I have left them in the bag and used a 5 iron and scored so much better than lossing balls and being miles off the fairwary.


----------



## fade away (Aug 18, 2015)

What an eye opener this has been, thanks very much for posting this.

I am a very rubbish and inconsistent beginner and very much play for fun on local hackers courses. 
I tend to reach for the driver on every hole bar the par threes and rarely hit the fairway. My latest venture proving that your method should improve my game...
the first hole is a mahoosive 570 yards, i pulled the driver into the trees, had to play out sideways, faded the hybrid into the trees on the other side, had to play out sideways, hybrid again to within 100yds of the green, pitched onto the green and 3 putted for a 9. 

it is only a 9 hole course but i am yet to break 60, mainly due to my ego and trying to smash a driver on every hole. 

Although on one hole the fairway is lined with trees on both sides along with a hazard to the right and OOB to the far left i decided to hit a 5 iron off the tee, followed by a 7 iron just short of the green, a chip and 2 putt for a bogey 5, as an experiment and also out of sheer frustration. and was amazed as to how much shorter it made the hole feel! 

But then got the driver out on the next hole and smashed it down the middle (of the much wider fairway  )  - so that tricks me into thinking i'm Dustin Johnson again!!!........

Thanks to this thread I now have a clear plan to stick to I will definitely be leaving the driver alone on my next round!


----------



## Evesdad (Aug 18, 2015)

Think I may put this into action this weekend. The driver has gone cold, yesterday we had a golf day at the Warwickshire. First round the driver was behaving and scored well until the last four holes when I went into swing melt down! Second round driver was still misbehaving and blobbed the first few holes. Then stuck with hybrid off the tee and played more sensible golf. Smashed it down the middle a good 200 yds most of the time and finished with 34 points including a birdie on the last hole a par 5! Time to put it into action in the medal me thinks!


----------



## Dornenglanz (Jul 20, 2016)

Excellent thread, I've read it from start to finish.  I've been trying to do something like this from the start - think first about course management, and play whatever shot makes your next shot easy.  Sometimes I forget, and I always regret it.

One person commented that for a complete beginner (such as myself), the biggest problem is inconsistent ball striking. It's very rare for me not to hit one or two "rubbish" shots - where I top it and it trickles along, or hit the ground, or miss altogether.  But, that usually happens when:

a) I am trying to hit the ball too hard off the tee
b) I have a nasty lie in some rough

So: goal 1: get the ball onto the fairway.

Of the courses I play, there are only two or three holes where I need to hit anything more ambitious than a 5I to reach the fairway.  True, sometimes I hook or slice it, and lose it in the trees, but even then if I play a provisional, and land that on the fairway, on all but the long par 5s, I still have a chance to be on the green in two more shots, and then if I put in two that's only 7... and at this stage if I can get a couple of bogies (which I've managed to do) to compensate, then I'm on my way.

I don't carry (or own) a driver.  My 3W goes like the clappers if I hit it well, but that's a lottery at present, so that's not in the bag.  My 4H will get me onto the furthest away greens, and that's one or two shots a round, and as long as I don't try to knock the spots off it, is a fairly reliable shot.

I'm still a long way from 50 on a "proper" 9 hole course, but this is definitely the strategy I am working with for now.

I do take the point (and I've read elsewhere the expression "treating the golf course like a driving range") that learning to strike the ball on the range is necessary, and I do that too, but the difference in the wild, with slopes, lies, obstacles, hazards, narrow fairways, people watching etc.... means that even if I can hit 10/10 decent 7I at the range, that's not an indicator that I'll hit anything like that many on the course.  However, sticking to the plan still works, I think.

I'll keep you updated on my progress, but thanks for a resonant OP, and for taking the time to go through your thinking.


----------



## Capella (Jul 20, 2016)

I  like this approach as well, but have to adapt goal 2 to 100 yards, because I have no way to reliably get it on the green from further out than that.


----------



## Franco (Jul 20, 2016)

Capella said:



			I  like this approach as well, but have to adapt goal 2 to 100 yards, because I have no way to reliably get it on the green from further out than that.
		
Click to expand...

I too, found that 150 yards is too far for me to get the ball on the green even half the time, whereas from 100 yards I have a much better success rate.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 20, 2016)

Whatever works really, set the goals that get you scoring.

Was used to good effect on Monday by Franco, pushed me to go outside it to beat him at times. Which of course lead to poor scores! If I had used it all the way round I might have beaten him


----------



## Dornenglanz (Apr 26, 2017)

Played my first ever full 18 holes this week.  Went round in 120... if I'd remembered this method, I'd have saved a lot of shots.  All the same, it's the first round I've played this year, apart from a couple of par 3s just to get my swing going.  I shall try it again, next time.

One observation - it really helps to know the course.  The people I played with couldn't give accurate answers to "how far away is the fairway", and while they knew about hazards, knowing in advance would have made planning better.  The best round I shot last summer, I used SwingXSwing in advance to plan my way around, and it made a big difference.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 27, 2017)

Dornenglanz said:



			Played my first ever full 18 holes this week.  Went round in 120... if I'd remembered this method, I'd have saved a lot of shots. I shall try it again, next time.
		
Click to expand...

Do keep us posted! 120 is a good score in many ways, think you can knock 10 shots off that!

Keep rattling in those 7s at worse and you will score good. It's keeping the 8-10+ of the card that will help for now.


----------



## Dornenglanz (Apr 27, 2017)

ScienceBoy said:



			Do keep us posted! 120 is a good score in many ways, think you can knock 10 shots off that!

Keep rattling in those 7s at worse and you will score good. It's keeping the 8-10+ of the card that will help for now.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks!  Yes, absolutely.  Several holes I played very well... 5 on the first par 4.  One par on another par 4.  A bogie on the last par 4.  Two pars on two of the par 3s.  But then lots of 8s and a 10 and an 11.  Avoiding those shocker holes and shaving a shot on each of the others and I'd have been close to 100 I think!  And a lot of that could have been achieved by playing more defensively, and knowing the course better.  But for my first ever full 18 holes, with 3 others all playing off about 11, I was really pleased with how I played!


----------



## delc (Apr 27, 2017)

The best game plan in the world won't help you if you can't hit reasonably good shots, so you need to put in a bit of time on the range and practising chipping and putting. When you are actually playing, try to stay out of trouble. If you can get somewhere near the green in regulation, try to get up and down in no more than 3 shots. If you can do that breaking 100 or even 90 should be a doddle. &#128512;


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 27, 2017)

I'm trying to think in similar ways to this, just not as clearly defined. I recently downloaded the Hole 19 GPS app, and I've been using it to identify holes where I don't actually need to get the driver out and go for the biggun everytime - instead play a slightly shorter club with a higher percentage of finding the fairway, if it still only leaves me 150-160 yards to the green. Basically if I can be a bit more sensible I should be able to get some good scores with my current handicap.


----------



## chip barm (Apr 27, 2017)

Dornenglanz said:



			Played my first ever full 18 holes this week.  Went round in 120... if I'd remembered this method, I'd have saved a lot of shots. One observation - it really helps to know the course.
		
Click to expand...

i'm 9 months into my first year playing golf. i used to think knowing the course beforehand was really important. now i think knowing your game and what you are capable of is the main thing. i play new courses quite a lot and usually hit the same number of strokes i do on familiar courses. i just go at it the same way. having a good understanding of my yardages and weighing up the situation i'm in using some of the principles in this thread. i'm hitting mid 80's low 90's no matter where i go, just playing sensible golf.


----------



## ChubbsPeterson (Apr 27, 2017)

I've just come back to golf after a 5 year lay off. Just joined here to maybe pick up some tips and join in a bit - get back into the swing of things (pun intended).

I can honestly say I've never had a game plan going into a round but this does sound like some quality advice. At the moment I've been making high 30's low 40's at my local public 9 holer. I'm going to give this a bash tomorrow in my first full round at my mates club, I reckon I'll tire towards the end of the round so will hopefully keep my score down! 

Cheers! CP


----------



## LincolnShep (Apr 27, 2017)

Curls said:



			All sound advice Science boy, Patrick Cohn may have got there before you on the book though 
He explains that goals should be related to processes, rather than score...
		
Click to expand...

Process over outcome is exactly the mantra of Danny Cowley (my current man crush as he's the genius that has made champions out of Lincoln City).  Many a press conference he says he doesn't care about results, he just wants the players to play the way that they've planned.  His view is that the results will come automatically if the process is followed.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 27, 2017)

LincolnShep said:



			Process over outcome is exactly the mantra of Danny Cowley (my current man crush as he's the genius that has made champions out of Lincoln City).  Many a press conference he says he doesn't care about results, he just wants the players to play the way that they've planned.  His view is that the results will come automatically if the process is followed.
		
Click to expand...

It wouldnt come as a suprise to you that I have made a career out of process control? Been in quality assurance for near 10 years!

I agree process comes first, objectives are defined and then measured against as results. Results driving process is the last step not the first (deming cycle: plan, do, check, act)


----------



## Dornenglanz (May 7, 2017)

Played the 18 hole par 3 again this morning.  Decided to apply the method in a very conservative way.  Sure, on a 140 yard par 3, I could try to achieve goals 1, 2 and 3 in one shot, but I slimmed it down to: 1) Get on the fairway, and within 50 yards of the flag and 2) Get on the green.

This meant that I played very low risk shots - pitching wedges and 50s.  The end result was that I only had one shocker of a hole, and that was on a 180 yard, where I threw caution the the wind, and hit a 4I, out of bounds.

I generally played badly today - wasn't striking the ball well, but I scored well because the outcome of the bad strikes was still within acceptable limits.

Taking the ego out of it is very interesting.  Sure I'd need to be a lot more aggressive to bring my index down, but right now, eliminating big scores is a priority.


----------

